# vigi units merlin gerin



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks for the intro so we know so much about you.


----------



## HighWirey (Sep 17, 2007)

randomkiller said:


> Thanks for the intro so we know so much about you.



Neutral's profile is about as cryptic as is his OP.

Work'in For That Free Tee . . .


----------



## Trimix-leccy (Dec 4, 2007)

Merlin Gerin Technical Dept......maybe? Always been helpful when I have rung them:thumbsup:


----------



## simmo (Dec 12, 2007)

Just be care when ordering and using Merlin Gerin MCB's and Vigi blocks, they wont fit into all distribution boards with Busbars. Although they all mount on Din rail, the height of connections to the bus are not the same as say Clipsal, HPM, Seimens, or any other common panel mount Circuit breaker.

Merlin Gerin Vigi block RCD's mount next to the breaker with bus connection links to the breaker, and must be the same class as the breaker, ie C60 C/B and C60 Vigi block. Try the Telemecanque website for the technical data on Merlin Gerin.


----------

